# Linen N Things: Memorex iWake iPod alarm clock $48



## wongnog (Jan 24, 2008)

In my ongoing search for a a good iPod dock/alarm/clock/radio to go with my brand new nano 3g, I've come across another well priced one at Linen N Things. You can see my previous thread on the TEAC SR-L230i here. LNT is selling the Memorex iWake MI4004 for $59.99, but with a 20% found here (good til 02 Feb 2008) that drops the price down to $48! I haven't had the chance to hear one, but I did see them selling at my local Canadian Tire -- unfortunately they wouldn't PM with LNT, which is complete BS if you ask me.

Item's link at Linen N Things
Detailed specs from Memorex available here:









A review from iLounge gave it a B. Mostly positive comments from Circuit City. However some extremely mixed reviews on Amazon (see here and here).

If there are any current owners out there, please post your feedback on this unit. Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

---


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The Doug said:


> *spam*


Whoa, there.

http://www.ehmac.ca/629377-post4.html



HowEver said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> Unless wongnog owns Costco, which doesn't seem all that likely.
> 
> ...


----------

